# Bow Down @ Nakika



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

Well this is going to be a quick summarized report as I'm still getting all the details(I had something to do and did not go:banghead).

My brother Robert and his two friends and a borrowed Captain took the Bow Down south on Saturday morning and headed straight to the Nakika . They fished all around the Nakika never loosing site of it and ended up catching 3 YF ...one 70# and two 35#, a ton of Blackfin and kept around 8-10, twoDolphin a 50# and a 25# , and then to make it even better tagged and released an estimate 400# Blue Marlin( also it was the angler first and it was caught on a 50wide stand up gear).I have some of the pics now and will post more including the blue when I get them. About the water it was cobalt blue @ nakika and there was scattered grass north of it but no weed lines.(sorry thats all I could get out of them they were a little tired).












____________________________________________________________



the tuna with Nakika all lit up in the background(I love this picture)






















___________________________________________________________________________



Here is the blue....................hooked up
















___________________________________________________________________________



still hooked up...............


















___________________________________________________________________________





starting to wonder why he grabbed the rod:banghead
















___________________________________________________________________________



thinking this isn't a good position to be in:doh


















___________________________________________________________________________



and here she is...............

















































and here is the wore out angler Mike Brown














It was his first blue and yes he took a Chico bath(sorry no pics of that).


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

that is awesomedoug. congrats to robert and crew on one hell of a trip. was robert the one on the rod for the blue?


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice fish guys! Sounds like a great day to me!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Man that is awesome, I cant wait to see the rest of the pics.:bowdown


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

that is awesome! Congrats!:clap


----------



## sirmashalot (May 13, 2008)

i am sore today hahahahah but i love it anyways we left saturday morning @ 8am and hit the bait boat got 40 dollars worth of cigs. then off two na kika 120 miles criuising at 33 knots doing 38 hunrded rpms is sweet so we oull up around 1 and no otherboats there sweet then bam a wahoo or wehhoo... lines back in bam this time the 50 wide was slowing down any the fish came up jumping almost in front of the boat:banghead so after about a minute of standing there in shock we cleared the pit and set mike up in the stand up gear ouch!!!! it was a bent butt he is a stronger man than me!! after two hours of battle fish comes up i wire hime and get the hoooks out sweeet.held on fer a minute for some pics coming soon.... then he she swam offf nice we all high fived... trollled some more with nothing doin so we started to see tuna but so we tried chunking no luck so we diamond jigged em for awhile i think thats why im so sore i dunno caught some blackfin then livebaiting with the downriggers with live cigs bumbed around the rig for awhile and caught some rainbow runners and one 40-60 pound yft then we ran outta bait most died.... 4am we start chunkin again and bam hes on a78# yft in the box... back to chunkin a big dolphin swims up eating chunks we get a bait on him and hes on and in the boc.. as the sun came up so did the tuna and we were on em with poppers then bam robert is on with a huge dolphin we boat him and weigh on boga grip 52 pounds dang... after all this we are jusst about to drop drop exhausted so we point her north and let her eatwe somehow missed the bad storms haahah thankfully


----------



## KickinAssphalt (Jun 16, 2008)

Damn Nice trip....Glad to see someone caught a good tuna this past weekend..:clap


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow shats what I'm talkin about!!! Great trip.:bowdown


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

bump for new pics


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

awesome pics doug. congrats mike on the blue. i have a feeling that you will be telling that story for a few days.:toast


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

That is one sweet day one the water. :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

What did you get the blue on?


----------



## sirmashalot (May 13, 2008)

black and purple c&h on a flat line


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job, Congratsand great pics to remember that first one with!


----------



## CHICO (Oct 2, 2007)

What the hell is a CHICO bath


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Very nice pic's and post, when in the fight did he change the belt on the blue? it went from blue to white....







....or was that with another fish?


----------



## sirmashalot (May 13, 2008)

we changed belts the first one was to low


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *CHICO (7/2/2008)*What the hell is a CHICO bath


Its tradition for the first billfish to take a swim(or be forced to swim), so he took one in Bayou Chico hence the chico bath.:toast


----------



## CHICO (Oct 2, 2007)

Got ya a swim in Chico Bayou. My last name is chico and I have a few off the wall sayings and chico batch reminded me of somthing I did to my girlfriend last night. Just wondering if I could use that saying for somthing. Hopefully ill take my first swim Friday at that same spot. Thanks for the report by the way ill pass along to Boss Man for this weekend.


----------

